# Watering seeded Bermuda



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

I do not have a sprinkler system and I know I will need to keep the seed moist. I've done several searches but unfortunately there seems to be more garbage out there for hose timers than quality. 
Does anybody have any experience with hose timers and if you do what brand should I go with?


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

The ones at Home Depot are decent...used them in IL when I went on vacation. Did a fairly good job...I think the brad ins Menor?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Batsonbe I have a couple of the Orbit B-hyve hose timers and really like them. The programming is pretty much whatever you want it to be and you have access from your phone to do your programs or alter anything as needed. You have to buy at least one with a hub for wireless connectivity, but can add more timers to it if needed.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@Batsonbe moved this into the equipment forum for more exposure from cool season guys. They have much more experience seeding than the warm season guys... our grass is strong enough to not need reseeding every year :bandit:

I'm hindsight I should have moved it to the Irrigation forum, brain fart, I'll leave a shadow in place in both forums.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

1st step to a nice Bermuda lawn would be irrigation/sprinkler system. Why not start there especially if your down to dirt?

.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

J_nick said:


> @Batsonbe moved this into the equipment forum for more exposure from cool season guys. They have much more experience seeding than the warm season guys... our grass is strong enough to not need reseeding every year :bandit:
> 
> I'm hindsight I should have moved it to the Irrigation forum, brain fart, I'll leave a shadow in place in both forums.


Thank you


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> 1st step to a nice Bermuda lawn would be irrigation/sprinkler system. Why not start there especially if your down to dirt?
> 
> .


Ur right but no money for it is what's stopping me. I'm a first time home owner in lower end houses. No ones going to pay extra for irrigation or a nice yard. A nice yard is something I want my house to have.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Spammage said:


> @Batsonbe I have a couple of the Orbit B-hyve hose timers and really like them. The programming is pretty much whatever you want it to be and you have access from your phone to do your programs or alter anything as needed. You have to buy at least one with a hub for wireless connectivity, but can add more timers to it if needed.


Thank you for the response. I just saw the commercial on tv. Looks pretty cool


----------

